# "iTunes cannot read the contents of the iPod"



## natesmith (Oct 20, 2006)

Can't seem to figure out a fix for this problem:

I have a 20GB dock connector style iPod (the kind with 4 buttons across the top). I generally connect it to 2 different computers, a G4 MDD (my home computer) and a G4 Mac Mini (my work computer). Both computers are running 10.4.8 and iTunes 7.0.1

Basically, every day I disconnect the iPod from my home computer, listen to it as I walk to work, plug it into my work computer, and then disconnect it and listen to it when I walk home, and plug it back into my home computer. Repeat daily.

All of the sudden as of a few days ago, when I connect to either computer, iTunes says: 

"iTunes cannot read the contents of the iPod "XXX iPod". Go to the Summary tab in iPod preferences and click Restore to restore this iPod to factory settings."

But here's the interesting thing - the iPod shows up in the desktop as a hard drive, and all the files I keep on it are there, completely usable. And when I disconnect from the computer, all my songs are intact, and I can still listen to the iPod normally.

The bottom line is, the Ipod seems fine, except that it's not recognized by iTunes, so I can't add or subtract anything from my iPod. I should also note that I have my iPod set to manually add music, and not to Sync.

I have no problem restoring the iPod if that's what it takes for iTunes to recognize it - but I haven't done it because I'm worried that even after restore that it still won't be recognized, and I won't be able to use it to listen to music. At least now, I can still listen to music and use the iPod as a hard drive.

Posts on Apple's discussion page refer to this problem, but more for 5th generation iPods, an in almost all cases, the music has been wiped from the affected iPods, so it seems to be a different issue. Any advice anyone can give would be great, even if it's just to confirm that restoring my iPod will or won't fix the iTunes problem.

thanks!


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 20, 2006)

I'd strongly recommend that you restore it. If you want to keep the music files "just in case", download Carbon Copy Cloner and make a backup.


----------



## natesmith (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, since I can still listen to the iPod, I'm hesitant to restore it until I know for certain that it will fix the problem. I can keep listening to the music I have for the moment, but if I restore and iTunes still doesn't recognize the iPod, I have no music for my daily walk to and from work.


----------



## the Ranger (Nov 2, 2006)

The exact thing happened to me last week. I have a 4th gen ipod that has worked flawlessly for for almost three years. After I updated to itunes 7.0.2 I started to get the same error message. Since i only had backup files on it I went ahead and restored it thinking it would fix it, but now every-time I plug my ipod in it still does the same thing. occasionally it will act like it is transferring, but after about 5-10 min it freezes EVERYTHING! Im using a Powerbook G4 that I bought at the same time and the only way to get it working again is to do a hard restart on both the laptop and the ipod. Its been like this for two days now and I have no clue what to do.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 2, 2006)

With al due respect, restoring will only cause problems if you hard drive is on it's way out, and the restore puts it over the edge. If you back up with Carbon Copy Cloner, you can restore the iPod manually as long as it mounts.


----------



## bjohn89 (Dec 23, 2006)

my iPod nano (2nd Generation) did the same thing. I dont know what I did wrong. I clean my hands every time I touch it. Its in a leather case and I havent dropped it.I tried lots of different things and finally restoring was the only option.....there is only one problem. When I choose the iPod so I can restore it, the restore button doesnt show up.I went to the Apple website and looked at their iPod support and all they gave me was some simple stuff all which I have tried.What do I do now?


----------



## Little_M0nkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Trying to restore my 4gen ipod nano without i-tunes as the ipod shows up on the Mac but not in i-tunes. I-tunes opens up when ipod is plugged in. Tried all the usual fix-its... reset via settings on ipod, uninstalled and re-installed itunes, made sure Mac OS X software was up to date... is there any way i can restore it??


----------



## hartefbrown1 (Apr 25, 2010)

DONT RESTORE !!!!Found an easier way! just download and install i-funbox http://i-funbox.com/ Connect your iPhone, Go and find iTunesDB using i-funbox and delete it, Open iTunes on your PC\Mac and Walla!!! Youre back to Syncing and no more Messages! Enjoy must also work for ipod and touch


----------



## jason Terry (Sep 10, 2010)

eric2006 said:


> I'd strongly recommend that you restore it. If you want to keep the music files "just in case", download Carbon Copy Cloner and make a backup.


I agree what you adviced.There are some important contents that should be backed up to computer in case of wipe the materials of your iphone.Carbon Copy Cloner,i have never heard of it.Base on my experience,i like to use the professional tools Tansee iPod Transfer to backup my ipod touch music and video files,and it support all types of ipod,maybe "natesmith" can try out its trail version.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi jason terry !!!

Do you work for http://www.softwarebbs.com ?


----------



## jason Terry (Sep 13, 2010)

g/re/p said:


> Hi jason terry !!!
> 
> Do you work for http://www.softwarebbs.com ?



I am still a college student.Because my girlfriend had a similar ipod transfer problem before.I downloaded some third party programs from download.cnet.com.So i introduce the tool based on my experience.And softwarebbs is 20% off discounts for the software....


----------



## jason Terry (Sep 13, 2010)

I am still a college student.Because my girlfriend had a similar ipod transfer problem before.I downloaded some third party programs from download.cnet.com.So i introduce the tool based on my experience.And softwarebbs is 20% off discounts for the software....


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 16, 2010)

jason Terry, inman2787, dongan wen, or whatever you want to be called. 
Every post you have posted (and not just as your current username) did contain links to sofwarebbs. Whether you are a student, or the "20% discount" from a Chinese site selling software is legit (they usually aren't), unwanted advertising about a site or software isn't something we like in macosx.com.

By the way, the domain registrant details for softwarebbs.com don't look too legit to me (at least address), so I wouldn't recommend anyone to order anything from there. Besides, if you aren't in China, what comes to the Chinese interpretation of copyright isn't valid where you live.


----------

